# 71 year old granny arrested for growing



## papabeach1 (Oct 12, 2008)

I was surfing at youtube....  hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FeGti8unzgQ&NR=1

then I found and said  what the heck?? 71 year old granny grew her own in front of her house...  man.... can't leo mind their own business and leave that granny alone and let her spend time with her grandchildren?  she only got few years or less to live!

man if I was her, I will freak out, cut some leo s throats, and get away,

and live only few years left of my life...I ll find a way! just for few years If I didn't I can get away and be with god....
:rant: at :cop:

why cant leos just stay back and think about it.. and let it go.. and tell government that mj is very harmless... maybe that will get governments s attention  fire all leos  or keep all leos they have... they have no chance!! 

man I ll slap any leos in my county if I see any old people got busted for growing.. I ll ask these leos  how do you feel next day that they arrest someone whos old as their grandparents?  I wanna see what they got to say in my eyes  man I ll just leave it and shovel thier butt...


----------



## orstalk (Oct 12, 2008)

they are psychopathic and can justify anything with "just doing my job"

these people have lost their souls.


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 12, 2008)

those leos....  they got no souls..(bang)  hmmm....

if any kids comes to me saying where my leo daddy?   I ll say  your daddy have NO soul 

now get ur butt back to mama!


----------



## blancolighter (Oct 13, 2008)

Man, what the hell, how does this lady endanger our society? LEO is to serve and protect, and they're doing neither in this case.


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 13, 2008)

that woman   only few years to live....  that sux..

leos has no feelings..  no soul....   how do we deal with that? someone with no soul?   

how you feels if your mama or grandma does growing,  and got arrest..  what ya gonna do? 
freak like heck of day?     maybe its time for me to do something and protect my family...


----------



## orstalk (Oct 13, 2008)

How to deal with the soulless storm troopers?

Evade their path at all costs.


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 13, 2008)

maybe.... just if... one state trooper is married and did has a affair..    maybe we can setup one of them one a time.  then few days later.. fetch him a copy of video...  and that can wake him up that can destroy his family and marriages..  from there  we have him in our control? 
I'm try think of something really harash  but go easy...  something.. hmmm
like  sorry if I get arrest by you... your wife is gonna get 50 copy of this video hmm?


----------



## orstalk (Oct 13, 2008)

not something I'd want to mess with.


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 13, 2008)

orstalk said:
			
		

> not something I'd want to mess with.



those soulless troopers they are so uncool unsuper dudes

totally uncool bongus!!

just doing my job... scooff

how about offer leos better jobs?   then they have less officers hmm?

or get really close to leos  be leo s buddy...  then if leo finds you growing.. he might let it slide?  uh?  gotta be real buddy huh? :hubba:

dammit its real risky!!


----------



## Alistair (Oct 13, 2008)

You're funny papabeach.


----------



## Alistair (Oct 13, 2008)

That reminds me of a man who got busted three times from the time he was 69 to the time he was 92 years old for selling crack.  His name was William Tennet, or something like that.  I think he lived in New Jersey.

Nothing ever happened to the dude.  I think they let him slide each time.


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 13, 2008)

Alistair Young said:
			
		

> That reminds me of a man who got busted three times from the time he was 69 to the time he was 92 years old for selling crack.  His name was William Tennet, or something like that.  I think he lived in New Jersey.
> 
> Nothing ever happened to the dude.  I think they let him slide each time.



dammm  let him slide?  and that pretty granny didn't slide? 

I remember my great grandma got caught by warden for clamming small clams..   she told warden "I dare you to arrest me you little boy"  -warden just closed his lips and said.. drop these and go home... he did let her slide.. but she tuck plenty of clams on way home!!  god rest her soul... shes sweetest of all women I ever known... she used to spit on my face if I did something bad.. thats all she do....  how sweet...  I always thinks of her when raining comes and hitting on me.. just like her spits..


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 13, 2008)

anyone wanna dare me to ask one officer.. "how do you feel about arresting old people that mind their own business and grown their own. for their own personal reason? now they got sobered up and dying in the jail...afterward their families members has no chance to spend with their grandparents every x-mas and thanksgiving?  I wanna hear what you officer to say about it...
how about I tip some officer to bust your granddaddy for moonshines huh?


----------



## Hick (Oct 13, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> those leos....  they got no souls..(bang)  hmmm....
> 
> if any kids comes to me saying where my leo daddy?   I ll say  your daddy have NO soul
> 
> now get ur butt back to mama!





> *5.* Bashing of anyone or any group is not considered polite. Please don't do that here. We're here to get away                 from that type of thing, not to participate in it.
> 
> By agreeing to these rules, you warrant that you will not post any messages that are obscene, vulgar, sexually-orientated,                 hateful, *threatening*, or otherwise violative of any laws.



"Your alligator fingers are overloading your parakeet arse".. 
I don't care if you hate leo or not. You are not going to be allowed to threaten "anyones" life on MP. This is about the third time, in as many days, that I have asked or warned you about your posting content.
 Maybe you need a break?.. a littl time to review our rules and refresh your memory??


----------



## ricklee22 (Oct 13, 2008)

Wonder how that officer can sleep at night knowing that he put some old lady away for simply providing her own medicine. She just tryin to relax her old joints and ease the arthritis, maybe give her a little appetite. Now she in lock down, suffering in a cold cell, and for what? What kind of threat did she pose to the community?  Fuckin dirty pigs


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 13, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> "Your alligator fingers are overloading your parakeet arse"..
> I don't care if you hate leo or not. You are not going to be allowed to threaten "anyones" life on MP. This is about the third time, in as many days, that I have asked or warned you about your posting content.
> Maybe you need a break?.. a littl time to review our rules and refresh your memory??



fine... I thought to not threat any members of MP only... which LEOs is not in MP....

I will have some break.. I aint here to get banned...  I will give myself 2 week suspend...

thank you hick.... and thank you everybody of MP members for schooling me..I'm so happy I can school anyone for outdoor growing...

see yall in 2 weeks


----------



## Hick (Oct 13, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> fine... I thought to not threat any members of MP only... which LEOs is not in MP....
> 
> I will have some break.. I aint here to get banned...  I will give myself 2 week suspend...
> 
> ...



Did I get your attention?? :hubba:


----------



## djcronos (Oct 15, 2008)

71 year old person getting arrested...for micro-agriculture...how sad.


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 16, 2008)

she should be in rest home instead in jail  that's MY IMO!!!

If I was the judge... I will be good judge...  but

she is in federal prison... hope yall is happy!!


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 16, 2008)

*Hey buddy, welcome back! How was the time off we missed you 

...wait a second, I'm really stoned...SHES IN FEDERAL PRISON?!?!*


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 16, 2008)

yep..... shes in federal prison... I will just come and go until oct 28.. until I read all rules completly with no flawless.  sometime I think It is better if I just come and chat only about growing. period...

like mods want us to thread it lightly...


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Oct 16, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> I will just come and go until oct 28.. until I read all rules completly with no flawless. sometime I think It is better if I just come and chat only about growing. period...
> 
> like mods want us to thread it lightly...


 
Dude you're not banned, just hang out!  It's obvious (like the rest of us) that you can't stay off the board anyway


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 16, 2008)

hey pez...yeah  miss ya too.. miss yall too...

I'm just tryin' to take easy I didn't like the idea of arrestin' old lady..

how about IF leo arrestin' my mom  I will freak out !! I might have to jump in and I will say  I did it  it has nothing to with my mom... I know I will get bail bond...   but  it ain't easy!


----------

